# Indiana conventions



## Aestuo (Feb 6, 2009)

Are there any furry conventions in Indiana?  I live in southwestern Indiana, and hardly anyone around here knows what a furry is or has even heard of a furry (let alone what anthropomorphic means, lol).  So if anyone knows of any conventions in Indiana, it would be helpful.

Also, any conventions in Illinois besides Midwest Furfest would also be helpful.


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 7, 2009)

There doesn't seem to be any that I can see in Indiana, but IL has Gathering of the Gargoyles and ducKon. I think that both of these are worth a look, I don't really know much about them though.


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 8, 2009)

jazzcat said:


> There doesn't seem to be any that I can see in Indiana, but IL has Gathering of the Gargoyles and ducKon. I think that both of these are worth a look, I don't really know much about them though.



Okay, I did not think that I would get many besides Midwest Furfest as there are not really very many furries that I know of in this area in comparison to California, New England, etc.  Thanks anyway.  I think I'll either have to travel around, or just stick to Midwest Furfest as far as conventions go for me.


----------



## harry2110 (Mar 8, 2009)

I wish there was one in indianapolis as Im moving there next year.


----------



## Aestuo (Mar 9, 2009)

harry2110 said:


> I wish there was one in indianapolis as Im moving there next year.



Yes, that would be amazing!  As far as I know, there is not anything besides the little furmeets and such.  Really, Midwest Furfest is close enough that it could work as an alternative, in my opinion.


----------



## harry2110 (Mar 9, 2009)

Im planing on going there next year if I have the money.


----------



## dakari_ceychi (Mar 12, 2009)

if you can make it to Columbus, Ohio there is Morphicon. For this year it is may 15-17

i'm gonna go this year, will be first time there and my second con ever. And its not toooo far


----------

